# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  How to run horizontal pailing down a staircase

## tonyg68

I'm about to install horizontal pailings along a balcony and down a set of stairs at an angle of about 30 degs.
How do I run the pailings down the stairs:
Do I
1/ Match the ends of the staircase to the horizontal balcony and reduce the gap on the staircase.
OR
2/ Keep the gap the same and don't worry about matching the ends of the staircase to the balcony. 
The width of each pailing is 90mm and the gap will be 20mm

----------


## Tools

3. Keep the gap the same and line up with the balcony. 
Tools

----------


## tonyg68

If I keep the gap the same then the pailings on the staircase can not match up with the ones on the balcony. They will be slightly out and will increase with each pailing,

----------


## UteMad

one would need to see happy snaps 
cheers utemad

----------


## Tools

> If I keep the gap the same then the pailings on the staircase can not match up with the ones on the balcony. They will be slightly out and will increase with each pailing,

  Yes they can. you need to have the junction of the two at half of the angle between the balcony and the stair. ie don't have a plumb cut on the end of the balcony paling and try to marry the stair in to it. 
Tools.

----------

